# How many lathes do you have?



## bnoles

Will be interesting to see how many lathes the average turner has.

Feel free to list your models in the comments to add interest to the poll.


----------



## beamer

I _had_ 2.9 lathes, but sold 1.9 recently on craigslist. Now i only have 1


----------



## its_virgil

2 jet minis  1VS and the other non VS
1 1976 Powermatic model 45 Non VS
Don


----------



## vick

1 jet mini no VS
1 Woodfast 910 (bought it used a couple months ago)


----------



## keithz

1 Jet mini VS

Located in my 4.5' x 3.5' shop.  It's a walkin closet in my apartment.


----------



## Dario

I have 3 in my garage right now but my first lathe (Jet 1236) will be leaving next week.

I voted 2.


----------



## lwalden

3.....bought my first lathe (a Delta Midi) in August last year. Bought my second, a clone of the first, 4 months later while trying to finish a 50 pen order when one of the headstock bearings went south on me. Bought my third, a Jet mini VS, in April this year. My son (10 years old) uses one of the Deltas, I've got the other set up for buffing, and I primarily use the Jet now......


----------



## steve542

have one Jet mini lathe with variable speed


----------



## Rudy Vey

A Oneway 1224, a Nova Mercury and a HF Metal lathe.


----------



## carverken

I checked 3 but I have only used 2.  My Jet mini is my main lathe.  I have a shopsmith for bigger items and I have a realy old shopsmith (a gold colored one) that I have not turned anything on but use it as my drill press.


----------



## txbob

Carbatec VS, Jet Mini, Taig metal lathe


----------



## Chuck Key

I have five lathes.  Tried to vote the More than Four category it said I could only vote once so it looks like my vote when someplace else[:0]

Homier Speedway Metal lathe
SBL 9x36
Woodmaster
Shopsmith
Mercury Mini

Chuckie


----------



## Woodnknots

1 lathe. General international 16x42


----------



## chigdon

1 Jet mini vs
1 Jet 1642


----------



## clement

I have 2, one NOVA 3000 for the normal turnings and a Delta midi lathe for little turnings and pens off course. My next investisment should be a WIVAMAC 800 VARIO, but first i need to sell a lot of pens


----------



## JasonF

1 lathe. Shop Fox 1/3HP VS.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

1 Delta midi lathe.


----------



## dkasprzyk

1 turncrafter plus mini lathe from psi.


----------



## Ravenbsp

I have two.  A jet mini-lathe with a 40" extended bed and metal working lathe (14" bed).


----------



## bobaltig

A turncrafer plus from PSI and a Jet Mini.


----------



## woodchuckd

Technically, I only have one.  but my DH also has one so we each have access to two.   Well, not really, we're always using them at the same time![:I]

Dana


----------



## oldsmokey

I have the Powermatic 3520B and my old lathe is a Jet 1236.  I turn on the Powermatic and have buffing wheels on the Jet.


----------



## woodmarc

I only have one.  Jet Mini VS.  For now.  See post on TES/ICC


----------



## Daniel

2. one is a no name 20+ year old post tool lathe with a 48 inch bed.
the other is the mini HF metal lathe.


----------



## Rojo22

First lathe is a carbatec VS (Workhorse)

Second lathe is a green old thing (gift)

Third lathe is a beat up old silver thing (gift)

Fourth lathe is a NEW delta 14" (still in dining room in box)


----------



## dubdrvrkev

A Jet mini and a Nova DVR XP for me.


----------



## bob393

Just 1 K-line now. 
And hopefully soon 1 midi if I can deside on which one.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I have two, a Jet Mini and my "starter" lathe, a Ridgid from Home Depot.


----------



## wudnhed

Ray has a big Shop Smith and I have a Turncraft with variable speeds, luv it!


----------



## woodbutcher

I have 3 Delta midi....PM 3520..........Carba-Tec and they were purchased in that order.
                            Jim


----------



## DaveC

My first lathe is a Nova 3000 VS. I've had about 2 years now. I just got a Jet mini VS to take in the RV when we travel.


----------



## Poppy

Jet mini and a Delta 46-715


----------



## igran7

2 Lathes.  1 Jet Variable speed mini & 1 Jet 5 speed mini.

Joe from Oregon


----------



## pentex

I used Jet mini VS I just bought and a Turncrafter from PSI.


----------



## fernhills

2  A  FICH  MIDI,,,and a Craftsman,old one.. Carl


----------



## Rob

2 for me...a Jet mini VS and a Nova DVR XP

Rob


----------



## rhahnfl

1 for me. A turncrafter pro that I modded to the VS model. I really want a big one that I can turn some 15 to 20 inch diameter stuff on.


----------



## R2

Jet Mini and Teknatool TL1200.


----------



## hilltopper46

1. Multi-purpose tol (sorta like a ShopSmith) that stays set up as a lathe
2. PowerKraft antique - I have used it - currently set up as a disc sander with tentitive plkans to make a buffer out of it
3. Delta Midi Lathe
4. 9x20 Harbor Freight Metal lathe (It counts because I use it to drill blanks when the blank is not much larger than the bushing and I really, really want it to be centered.)


----------



## stevers

Jet 1014VS mini and an older Craftsman full size. 12x37 or something, don't really use it much these days.


----------



## W3DRM

1 Shopsmith model 510.

I find it interesting how a thread started over a year ago is still active. Guess that shows this forum is gaining new members all the time.


----------



## Sawdustman

Oneway 1018
Oneway 2416
Jet mini
Bonnie Klein 
and an old Delta

First 2 are my everyday lathes


----------

